# Ecualizador digital



## swift8a1 (May 22, 2007)

Hola a todos. Acontece que en este momento estoy realizando un amplificador de audio.

Lo que necesito y me gustaria mucho realizar es un ecualizador digital. Me he planteado algunas ideas como las siguientes:

- eliminar el uso de potenciometros y utilizar solo pulsadores
- utilizar displays que indiquen el nivel de ecualizacion. (algo asi como los equipos de sonido: "bass : +5" "bass: -2".

Creo que el numero de bandas podira ser el minimo (bajos, medios, altos)

tengo algo de experiencia realizando ecualizadores analogicos asi que entiendo un poco el funcionamiento de estos

les agradesco su colaboración.


----------



## EzEkieL (Feb 27, 2008)

hola, yo tambien queria hacer lo mismo, una solucion simple que encontre es solamente simular los potenciometros de un equalizador analogico con un integrado, el ds1669  http://www.tranzistoare.ro/datasheets2/72/72085_1.pdf   que hasta memoriza el posicionamiento cuando se apaga, pero soy de rosario, argentina y no los pude conseguir :S .
Si lo llegas hacer postea para ver si anda... : )    
un abrazo...


----------



## zopilote (Feb 27, 2008)

Que casualidad, comence con un proyecto similar, mi idea es utilizar el TDA7439, que posee bass treble y middle y puedes controlar el volumen, claro todo en un una targeta controlada por un microcontrolador, te paso el link que me condujo a esto.


 etolipoz


----------

